# How about a couple I didn't take...



## Corry (Aug 3, 2005)

...two pics of ME! When I was little. 

Me and Fluffy:








Me and Guppy:


----------



## woodsac (Aug 3, 2005)

I don't know if Fluffy and Guppy got along? But either way, I'm guessing Guppy wasn't around very long :scratch:


----------



## Corry (Aug 3, 2005)

Heheh...that was the first fish I ever caught...it was small enough that we probably should have thrown it back, but because it was my first, they decided we'd keep it and eat it for dinner.  (it was like, two bites, I think)


----------



## photo gal (Aug 4, 2005)

Awwww isn't that sweet!  you wuved fluffy I can tell!  : )


----------



## Corry (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeah...unfortunately, she 'ran away' a few years later.  (about 7 or 8 years ago I found out that 'ran away' meant the landlord found her dead, stuck between two haybales in the barn.)


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 4, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Yeah...unfortunately, she 'ran away' a few years later. (about 7 or 8 years ago I found out that 'ran away' meant the landlord found her dead, stuck between two haybales in the barn.)


 
woody was jealous and did her in!


----------



## Corry (Aug 4, 2005)

DAMN THAT WOODY!


----------



## photo gal (Aug 4, 2005)

why is it that woody is always that way!!

Seriously I'm sorry Corry! : (


----------



## Corry (Aug 4, 2005)

s'all good..I was little.  Now if something like that happened to my current kitty, I'd be devastated . (oh, and what happened to my kitty is NOTHING compared to what happened to my brothers kitty, so I thank my lucky stars!)


----------

